# Like rainbows?



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Topaz past away over the weekend while I was camping. Before I left I noticed him in the corner, as if he was pouting. (I had JUST cleaned his tank the day before) I wish I was home to know what really happened....I tried to give him a good home. 

I was looking around for something unique.... a new betta for the future and I came across this guy on aquabid. :shock: Never seen this coloration but I lovvvve it! I wanted to share.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

The little guy to the right of him looks a lot like my boy Antubis.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE HIM!!!!! You should get him!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Skittles!!! LOL. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would love to have him....but I have never dealt with purchasing from 
Aquabid....only Petsmart or Walmart. haha


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its very safe. As long as you use express mail.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

oh WOW! I would get him if I could. :shock:

And sorry about your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Several people on here have ordered off Aquabid before. Hopefully, they will post about their experience with it. He's absolutely gorgeous!!! I love his colors!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

BTW, what type is he? Is that a Delta?


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope so too Drama! The more I look at him, the more I want him. LoL
He was under the delta's....I was wanting something different instead of a VT or CT.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If you do get him, mind telling us about your experience? I'm thinking about begging my aunt&uncle to let me buy one online, and I need to make sure everything goes smoothly. 

Good luck.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Aquabid is safe, but be prepared to pay around $50+ in the end.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya it can be expensive but do you want live fish?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, thanks for the heads up. Maybe if I find a job, then I'll consider...because they are really stunning.

But i guess for now I'll stick to Petsmart.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe in a couple weeks I will buy him (if he is even left on the market by then) or I will look for another. If I do purchase one off of aquabid I will be SO picky as to what I will get. I like unique colors!  Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah Aquabid is good, but you will pay money. I got my Merlin from aquabid and I don't regret it. He's beautiful btw. Sorry about your loss


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Oh, thanks for the heads up. Maybe if I find a job, then I'll consider...because they are really stunning.
> 
> But i guess for now I'll stick to Petsmart.


Jupiter!
I was talking to he Canadian Transhipper and to ship anywhere in Ontario is only $10-15!
What a steal or you maybe even able to pick it up...

Unlike me $50 just for shipping.. $5 from breeder to the transhipper plus the cost of the fish:-(


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

OOH! That is a good deal. :shock:

Now I'm gonna beg for a HM for sure come my birthday.

Sorry to hear that, though.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I like saving the poor ones from fish stores  

Those guys are WAY pretty though, i donno if i could deal with the shipping i would be so scared it would die! especially alot of the fish on there are from asia and stuff... 

But really that rainbow on is insane...


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i'm sorry about your little guy :-(

he's GORGEOUS though! wow.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That is one gorgeous looking fish. I would buy him if I were you. You know you want to... you know you want to... LOL.

On the other hand, I'm very sorry to hear about Topaz.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

you should totaly get him then get a pretty female to breed them. people would bye them for a fortion, he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty.=D


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for your loss 

That boy is gorgeous though! If I had the money...oh I can't even imagine the fish that I would've bought on there!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you for the sympathy.

It makes me wish I had my 10gallon empty so i could get him! Im sad now. LOL 
I feel bad tho cause of course I love my tropical fish, I wouldnt know what to do with them. AND I cant get anymore tanks. Boo. I wish I never found him now.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey first time for everything so if i was u i would go for it if u want him.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Man what a handsome fish. Sorry about your fish loss.


----------



## giypsy (Sep 23, 2009)

He's very handsome. I'd go for it; the expense for one really stunning fish is worth it in my book. No slam to FredFish, but he was not my first choice. I have lamented elsewhere about not getting the pale steel that first caught my eye.


----------

